# Sv hip certification



## Tactdogs (Feb 20, 2013)

Hey everyone! I was wondering if sv ( a1, ect) has a database available online to double check hip and elbow ratings. 

I want to be sure that the information posted on pedigree database by another party is correct. 

Offa has an online service where you are able to type in the registered name, or registration number. Just hoped sv did too!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

yes they do.....you have to search by kennel name, SV number or full name

Verein für Deutsche Schäferhunde (SV) e.V.: Zuchtwert


Lee


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

The online SV database only lists ZW number, it doesn't list actual hip or elbow score. For that information you have to purchase the quarterly genetics CDs from the SV.


----------



## Tactdogs (Feb 20, 2013)

Ooooo... Thanks for the website, but I am more confused! I looked up the dog, and it merit or zuchtwert score was 97, what does this tell me? 

So I must purchase something to prove this dog had x rays done? I just want to be sure the hips and elbows of that dog have been cleared. Will sv send out a certificate like offa?

I keep searching google for these answers, however I do think you guys are more credible! 
Thanks!


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

The SV stamps the certification on the dog's pedigree/registration papers, which with an SV registered dog would be the pink papers, and sends those back to the owner. So there is paper proof similar to OFA's certificate that the seller ought to be able to provide you with a copy of. I've never tried it, but if you called the SV they may be willing to confirm on the phone as well.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Send me a PM and I can look up the dog's information for you.


----------



## Guardyan (Aug 29, 2005)

This might help:

WinSiS-CAT German Shepherd Dog Information System on schaeferhunden.dk


----------

